# Window sign



## Uber Driver Life (Mar 22, 2015)

How many of you use the Uber sign window? How do you get one.

Thanks!


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

I use it, even though it's barely visible through 35% tint. I got a link for it in an email from Uber. If you come over into VA it's required to be displayed.

http://t.uber.com/orderusign


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

HR_tdi said:


> I use it, even though it's barely visible through 35% tint. I got a link for it in an email from Uber. If you come over into VA it's required to be displayed.
> 
> http://t.uber.com/orderusign


Mine's barely visible as well. It's displayed as required though.


----------



## Uber Driver Life (Mar 22, 2015)

HR_tdi said:


> I use it, even though it's barely visible through 35% tint. I got a link for it in an email from Uber. If you come over into VA it's required to be displayed.
> 
> Thanks for the order link. Really appreciate the info on the Virginia requirement.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Uber Driver Life said:


> How many of you use the Uber sign window? How do you get one.
> 
> Thanks!


NEVER put anything on your car that identifies you as an Uber or Lyft driver. If you ever need to get into a drop-off area or parking lot reserved for livery vehicles, simply flash the decal manually, but DO NOT affix it to your car.

See, in the event of an accident or driving citation (accident, for sure) the police will note on the report that the vehicle is used for livery services, whether you were driving for U/L at the time of the mishap or not. When your insurance company receives and processes the accident report (or in some cases, moving violation report) your carrier will know you're using the car for livery service and you will be dropped immediately. At that point you will be instructed to bend over, grab your ankles, and prepare for a sandy reaming. Again, NEVER display any rideshare badges on your car. Carry them in your glove compartment or above the visor but do not adhere them to your vehicle.

Hopefully, you'll never need to thank me for this advice. But if that day comes, you're very welcome.


----------



## HR_tdi (Dec 18, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> NEVER put anything on your car that identifies you as an Uber or Lyft driver. If you ever need to get into a drop-off area or parking lot reserved for livery vehicles, simply flash the decal manually, but DO NOT affix it to your car.
> 
> See, in the event of an accident or driving citation (accident, for sure) the police will note on the report that the vehicle is used for livery services, whether you were driving for U/L at the time of the mishap or not. When your insurance company receives and processes the accident report (or in some case, moving violation report) your carrier will know you're using the car for livery service and you will be dropped immediately. At that point you will be instructed to bend over and prepare for a sandy reaming. Again, NEVER display any rideshare badges on your car. Carry them in your glove compartment or above the visor but do not adhere them to your vehicle.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll never need to thank me for this advice. But if that day comes, you're very welcome.


I have GEICO Commercial Insurance for Virginia on my Uber car.

My trade dress is nestled inside a cut ziploc bag, with the top open, clear taped in the right rear window...for easy removal when I'm not doing Uber.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

HR_tdi said:


> I have GEICO Commercial Insurance for Virginia on my Uber car.
> 
> My trade dress is nestled inside a cut ziploc bag, with the top open, clear taped in the right rear window...for easy removal when I'm not doing Uber.


Perhaps I should have been clearer. I was addressing the drivers who feel it is acceptable to operate a livery service without proper commercial insurance. But even with commercial insurance, I see no need to litter my vehicle with badges and markers that I feel are unnecessary, so I don't. Until someone convinces me that I need to adhere my credential to my vehicle, I'll continue to show them when requested to do so. I also refuse to adhere parking permits or bumper stickers to my vehicle. Such accoutrements just make the car look cheap, crappy, and littered. ****s up resale value, too.


----------

